# Laura and Amy's 2015 Wedding Journal



## laurac1988

Hi all.
With the same sex marriage bill going through parliament at the moment I thought it might be time to start planning our dream wedding.

I am Laura and my partner is Amy. We are 24 and 27 respectively. 

Amy and I met through a mutual friend and were friends and housemates until we got together in February 2008. From then on I was so happy that my best friend was more than that. We had a little trouble at first with Amy's dad, but he's fine now thank goodness and is so happy for us. We got engaged summer 2009. It wasn't a huge deal. I picked my ring and Amy sort of half threw it at me during a meal in pizza express. We went to the theatre and had drinks with friends. It was lovely 

We had our civil partnership in October 2010 at the Old Marylebone Town Hall, but it was a very small celebration and we have always dreamt about the wedding that will give us the title of wife and wife and not 'civil partners'. 

Here's some pics from our civil partnership. 

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/505655b3796df6f7d83a5888d1dbb6cd.jpg

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/fb3f7fe62ab8c6f9e1ebf785b25ba24d.jpg

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/361a108964b93755a74ae651165bd666.jpg

Our civil partnership ceremony was lovely, but we only really had it so that we could start trying for a baby - something that didn't work out for over a year. We are currently WTT until October 2013 and looking at a wedding in 2015. Many reckon the same sex marriage bill will become law around late 2014. So fingers crossed.

Anyway there's my introduction. Hope you enjoy reading my plans for our fairytale wedding.


----------



## Mummy May

Good Luck with your plans, hopefully it will be legalised! Surely were now all big enough to realise that people of the same sex want to get married too :)

Looking forward to seeing your ideas xx


----------



## laurac1988

I know right! I would think even politicians could realise that gay marriage doesn't actually affect their lives that much...


----------



## laurac1988

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/f3df103f27860768cafc3d95f6baca86_zpsf60810af.jpg

Which one do I love more?


----------



## Mummy May

I prefer Snow White, but they are both very beautiful dresses :) xx


----------



## laurac1988

Definitely need to try both I think


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah you defo need to do that, I'm still very pregnant so I can't go dress shopping yet but I have no idea what kind of dress I want (okay, I think I would like a short dress but I need to see it on lol). xx


----------



## laurac1988

I originally wanted a tea length dress, but then decided I definitely need a princess one! Might get a tea length for the reception though


----------



## Mummy May

Thats what i'm fighting with lol I always wanted a princess dress :D 
have a look at www.kittyanddulcie.co.uk for some beautiful dresses that are pretty cheap - the catch is that you can only buy them online x

Ohh and its the baroness that I love!!


----------



## laurac1988

That's why I want two 

Will have a look xxx

Tea dress porn
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/94bb12a3232b157b06e04f06287524f0.jpg


----------



## Mummy May

That is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!


----------



## laurac1988

Isn't it! It's also nearly £2000... So I want to find somewhere to remake it for less.


----------



## Mummy May

I'm sure a local dressmaker would be able to do something very similar for you :)


----------



## laurac1988

Indeed. I've been recommended a company in Malaysia or something like that who will duplicate a dress if you send them a picture. Apparently very high quality - a friend got her dress from them.


----------



## Lauren25

Stalking, can't wait to see all your plans :)
All of the dresses are gorgeous, I love them all!


----------



## laurac1988

Some ideas...


https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/wedding/5e129593c30c6e689a189f500f8c8ddc_zpsf5aeea3e.jpg
Table centrepiece

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/wedding/9ea411c758fdb52d8b60d3c1346ccb81_zpsd6a2ac1d.jpg
Dress and venue

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/wedding/24b94df5085a3b92dab6b256a9c06874_zps15840167.jpg
Favour ideas

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/wedding/819d952e4ad4fab097ad1a8a8226c9d4_zps9941307e.jpg
More centrepiece ideas...

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/wedding/5675a6c9f60b5ffe3bec2304ecd59081_zps3d2187b9.jpg
Invitation idea

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/wedding/f3728b0214c7e55c13c9890c85bc2723_zpse9a012fb.jpg
Another invitation idea

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/wedding/a2811a31b7f1069305a89d940e466de9_zpsba5fa5e5.jpg
Guest book idea

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/wedding/1d8962dab28dc8dba5fa6d232f4d504a_zpsb5b758d4.jpg
Ring I would like

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/wedding/ef030a1ba56c48eaced1768d786bda75_zpsc411e6df.jpg
Table Confetti (just pink and white) and a cake tht is a cross betweent he two. I like the dainty mickey heads, but I don't like the whopping great castle on the top. Also really like the "and they lived happily ever after" wording


----------



## laurac1988

Wellll... Equal marriage is legal...


----------



## Mummy May

:happydance: xx


----------



## Baby Bell

Stalking.....

Yay to equal marriages :happydance:

I LOVE your theme!!


----------



## laurac1988

Had a bit of a venue change of heart...

This is Upnor castle in Kent... We're thinking about having the ceremony here and a drinks reception on the bastion... It backs on to the loveliest beach

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/661efa0ec718f452e7008359967aaa33_zps8ed89654.jpg

And then this place - Priestfields stadium - for the reception. It's part of a football stadium but is me of the classiest venues I have seen pictures of. I feel like the Disney theme would really work here

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/a263de651c6f5c45c0f09204cb7a2850_zps9f66a8e3.jpg


----------



## FayDanielle

That reception venue is beautiful!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Stalking! I love the disney ideas, venue etc. I like all the dresses but I think the snow white will be stellar!


----------



## Tasha

I love the theme, and all your ideas are beautiful x


----------



## laurac1988

Here's some more little wedding bits...

Flower girl dresses...

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/93014301bd3e4c2fea18f08f401dfbc7_zpsbd0ec932.jpg

Bridesmaid dresses...

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/986b48613a2f42fd4edf1068ae0a5e97_zps98bf9909.jpg
But with a white tie, not pink

Little bits and bobs...

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/ae43c8fe423fcd42de6ec7542bec8af7_zpsd619977a.jpg
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/a70913718f32af4cdb7a4c7bf70ac4f2_zpsf808de81.jpg
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/c2817b1ac8785c4f9850d30149b9fda5_zpsc01e0019.jpg
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/f7fe4ee731000caf217f23c3138af2b3_zps8804bfd7.jpg
Bridal dresses...
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/0fb631ff0e606ab4cc55c3c7f09df688_zps6c4fa663.jpg
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/63ebb7f161feef9b8fe0ba7dbcfd2da0_zpsfda2a329.jpg
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/6d71af411b02d73e81468452d5c6083f_zps7a551067.jpg
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/a69b8549df77b87eb150965e170a1084_zps5c3a3a8a.jpg
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/e97f30fbaff5c6e94d64376051e659c1_zpsea469fef.jpg
Invitations...
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/wedding/f3728b0214c7e55c13c9890c85bc2723_zpse9a012fb.jpg


----------



## Baby Bell

I LOVE the bridesmaids dress gorgeous colour. Flower girl dress is pretty too!


----------



## laurac1988

New iPad app for us 

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/b20a52a7fb8e85673d83949bb4a20772_zpscd980171.jpg


----------



## laurac1988

These are the dresses I really want to try on. All alfred angelo... Which helps!

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/945f48419731bf3a539e62d8ec13eba4_zps88b27cf9.jpg


----------



## laurac1988

FayDanielle said:


> That reception venue is beautiful!

I know right! I was so shocked when I found out it is a football stadium! Sounds really tacky but it's gorgeous.



Cowgirl07 said:


> Stalking! I love the disney ideas, venue etc. I like all the dresses but I think the snow white will be stellar!

The Snow White is growing on me. It was my second favourite but slowly creeping into first I like the subtlety of it. Have to see how I feel when I try then both on. 



Tasha said:


> I love the theme, and all your ideas are beautiful x

Thankyou xx



Baby Bell said:


> I LOVE the bridesmaids dress gorgeous colour. Flower girl dress is pretty too!

I love the bridesmaid dress too. I think we're thinking of a blue and silver colour scheme, so would go with blue dress with probably a white sash... Or maybe a subtle silver. Not blingy

I'm not budging on the flower girl dresses. They are gorgeous and I love them


----------



## laurac1988

Found some gorgeous invites (Thankyou etsy!)

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/d4eb5df16999ab635879c24d77804d44_zps10d9b48f.jpg
And here is the inside text, which would need a touch of editing but I love how tongue in cheek it is
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/3d6f1b9ce5ecfecd7024547c684cf181_zps7f0b97cd.jpg


----------



## Blueberri

Your wedding will be just lovely Hun <3


----------



## hakunamatata

:wave: Lovely dresses you're looking at!


----------



## laurac1988

Today I popped into a bridal shop, because I'd seen a dress online that I really wanted to see in the flesh. Eventually I found it. I had no intention of trying it on because we are not getting married for a couple of years.

When the lady brought it out for me I almost died. I literally nearly keeled over on the spot. I got butterflies in y tummy, I was shaking a little. Oh my goodness. I knew immediately that this is my dress. I didn't try it in. Partly because they didn't have any appointment Trent. Partly because I didn't have anyone with me to critique it. But it is just perfect. Just the right amount of sparkle. Just princessy enough. 

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/1d091f2d8195f98e0ff43e86dc220d3f_zps4dcc2e0f.jpg


I have a feeling I may order it as soon as we get back from New York...


----------



## hakunamatata

Enjoy your time in the states!

Love that dress.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Beautiful!


----------



## blinkey

WOW your plans look amazing. I love the theme :D my partner and I are hoping to CP soon and get married in 2015...just made a provisional booking at the venue....SOOOOOO exciting.


Sure you will have the most perfect day :D


----------



## laurac1988

Some more wedding bits. We really are just kicking ideas around at the moment until we have a firmer idea.

But here's a few more...

Invitations...

This wording
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/f912694eb3ffe48b31cfda78067a17cf_zps6c7d7eb4.jpg
On this invite...
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/caccdf28a8c591bb6cdd8bce025f4792_zpsdb32645c.jpg

These two combined as a Save the Date
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/20e0c3f2e664abf7986c7770bcb334aa_zps007f98c7.jpg

And this to ask our two flower girls... Along with a picture I would love to do...
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/bdf999d57c22b4b3cb372439fd8e5112_zpsab3887a2.jpg


----------



## Soph n Chris

Beautiful ideas


----------



## laurac1988

Thought I would share some more of my wedding planning with you all. I made a scrapbook at work last week (slow week!) and had plenty of time to work on it. I didn't have any glue, though, so pictures are limited. Mostly my awful drawings... So bear with me...

Front cover
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/wedding/3f3fdfc8bf2fd7f69a8b8d045cc0ee8b_zps8544352f.jpg

Invites. Now I was working with just black paper, so imagine the colours from this
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/wedding/4b970bad020ad0e3702a7c04a80ac479_zpsbd3d8820.jpg
With the ideas and wording from mine
Front
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/wedding/2a4aab7725549323ad628035270f8bd2_zps5bad3136.jpg
Inside
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/wedding/e63dfedda5629177cf2d370b39a99e12_zps8ce0ab39.jpg
Back
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/wedding/c2c4ba904eae0b60557ce994ca51df64_zps6a75e75f.jpg

Inserts
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/wedding/17db01c4cec361642100bc19e556b1a1_zpsb20c5e63.jpg

Save the dates. Again imagine something like this, but transposed onto my shit drawings...
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/wedding/ee691e89a6d37671f4f46c3a20346bbd_zps0933deed.jpg
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/wedding/74523fad8716e766b2a2bdc9e6390c0f_zps7c63204f.jpg

Table centres 
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/wedding/8ca025ea408505cf38ba1f89e80927a8_zps5a1029af.jpg

Favour ideas
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/wedding/edb8d6b661ddc36f1b256f127a79db4e_zps7f5c934d.jpg

And some cute cufflinks
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/wedding/6aaa16367d92159ee29edcf7dcb9ae17_zps5fa4ec50.jpg


----------



## Cowgirl07

I love the ideas!


----------



## readytoplan

That last dress is so gorgeous! Almost exactly the picture I have in my head for mine x


----------



## CaliDreaming

So glad I popped in here. Your wedding is going to be gorgeous! 

Good to hear that gay marriage is finally legal in your country. We are moving in that direction here in the U.S. but it may take a little more time.


----------



## kittiecat

How have I not stalked this journal before! So exciting to follow all your wedding plans! :)


----------



## laurac1988

<3


----------



## laurac1988

Ok wedding fair. Lets just skip to the dresses as I know that's why we're here

This is the original cinderella dress that I am in love with
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/d206f79fe91ff5003f41b84e7cfe5db7_zps3e04d632.jpg
Bodice close up, skirt close up and full dress

This is the NEW Cinderella which is OMG... Just so stunning...
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/2cca152ff455521ca9c9cce15e2040dd_zpse4862c3b.jpg

This is Snow White... Which I love too
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/30d5a81ea4b7f2e204b3d11d3c48da77_zps38083378.jpg

This is the bridesmaid dresses we want, but in blue and white/silver
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/8581fe6ab5baadb827ce042c6ba76f03_zpsb8c967d2.jpg

And here is the flower girl dresses - not the best pic but you guys get it
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/61ee1f74ed9b976424dfee313a4fa442_zpscd71881a.jpg

We also met a lovely lady who has this cake...
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/b0c1efd541411105fe77f4cf28310b57_zps963bfe75.jpg
We were talking about our disney theme and she suggested a similar cake but with mrs Potts and Chip instead of the teapot and the cup... Needless to say I think we'll be chatting with her some more!

That's it really. Enjoy the dress porn! I know I'm going to try on all of those disney ones. It helps that the lady at the stand (they were a shop called "country brides of faversham" were so sweet and lovely. And not just in that "we want to sell you things" way. They were genuinely really nice. Faversham is a bit of a trek for me (couple of hours on the train) but I think it will be worth it to go there for dresses for me and bridesmaids  <3


----------



## Cowgirl07

I can't wait to see pictures when you girls go get your dresses! It is so worth it. I am so glad your getting married. EEK


----------



## kittiecat

Eeek you better get some pics when you try on those beautiful dresses! :happydance:


----------



## CaliDreaming

I can't wait to see the pics from when you try on your dresses. Two hours is a long way but it would be worth it to be sure you have a pleasant experience.


----------



## laurac1988

I will make sure there are pics  Amy will be wearing a suit, so I get the dress glory lol!


----------



## laurac1988

Ladies just so you know we are moving our wedding planning to our WTT jour al. I thi most of you folk are following there but if not here is the link

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/w...ger-than-you-seem-smarter-than-you-think.html


----------

